# Athens, help!



## tara404 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi all

I am 25 years old and moving to Athens in the next couple of weeks. I have a teaching job lined up at an international school but I just want to know a few things.
Is the taxing of your pay as bad as what the papers make out or is it similar to what we get in England?
What is rent like? I wont be living in Athens as the school is in Rafina but I like the idea of living by the coast near Pallini.
Is it easy to drive around Athens? I know the city centre is terrible but around the outskirts.
Is it easy to meet people?

If anyone could just give me a little advice it would be greatly appreciated.

Tara


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Is the taxing of your pay as bad as what the papers make out or is it similar to what we get in England.....
You would normally be quoted a Net salary (unless you are self employed) and tax and IKA will be taken out automatically (apprx 20%)

What is rent like? I wont be living in Athens as the school is in Rafina but I like the idea of living by the coast near Pallini......
Why not rent in Rafina, it is a very nice (though busy in the summer) port / seaside town, with none of the distractions / rush of Athens, and thus should be cheaper - the further away from the sea the cheaper!

Is it easy to drive around Athens? I know the city centre is terrible but around the outskirts.....
It is VERY easy to drive in both Athens and the suburbs as long as you have nerves of steel and are prepared for the constant honking of horns and shouting. The problem is PARKING.

Is it easy to meet people.....
The Greeks on a whole are a very friendly people and easy to get along with. Sit yourself down in a coffee shop and somebody will talk too you - even if its just to ask the normal "where are you from", most speak at least a little conversational English especially in the tourist areas. In the main square in Rafina (used to live there myself) you will find it very easy.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't live in Athens, but about an hour away. I mostly use the train and subway system to get around in Athens. It's very confusing to me otherwise. Then again, I haven't lived here long. Less than six months in fact. I'm curious, how did you find your teaching job? I just started looking for one.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

I can answer 2 of your questions.

1. Traffic is very bad. You must pay attention twice. For you and for them because they won't.

2. I pay 360 E for 3 rooms in Tavros. That's 2 train stations away from Monastiraki. The last place where I`ve stayed I was paying 320 but it was crap. I moved at my new place for about 5 months and most of the prices on the places that I`ve searched were between 350-500 for normal 3 rooms. If you want a little bit more luxurious or with furniture and utilities the prices jump well over 500.

Try searching on Google. There are some classified ads websites that are also available in English.


----------



## tara404 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the advice. I am really looking forward to getting to Greece but it is all the last minute worries that are creeping into my head at the moment.
Amis914 - I got my job through the TES website in the international school section.


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi

If you are going to be in Athens for the winter, be prepared for the cold, summers are beautifull but it can be cold and wet during the winter months, and purchasing good quality rain coat in Athens will prove expensive, as you are from England I would suggest getting a coat from an outdoor pursuit shop such as Cotswold with a jacket fleece liner that is removable.

Not a question you asked I know but a friend of mine got caught out last winter in Athens on his way to Rhodes, he was completley unprepared and was so suprised by the diffrence in the climate between some of the islands and the mainland.

Wish you all the best


----------



## tara404 (Jul 26, 2010)

Haraki said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are going to be in Athens for the winter, be prepared for the cold, summers are beautifull but it can be cold and wet during the winter months, and purchasing good quality rain coat in Athens will prove expensive, as you are from England I would suggest getting a coat from an outdoor pursuit shop such as Cotswold with a jacket fleece liner that is removable.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that, I will definitely invest in one before I go. Any advice like this is great as I have probably not thought of a lot of things.


----------



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Tara,

Re driving: depends what you're used to. Sorry, zabestof, but Athens is no way as bad/crazy as most cities. I'm assuming you're working in Pallini, so I'd say it won't be a problem. Just don't even think about taking your car to the "kentro", not because of the traffic, but because it's impossible/hideously expensive to park. Because it has the airport and an Olympics venue, your area is very well-connected by new roads. Public trans. is quite good once you get oriented - signs are usually in Gr. and Eng, and there are plenty of free maps available. Commuter passes are good deals. Also, despite what you might hear, Greeks are still pretty patient with confused foreigners.

Housing out that way is also more reasonable than in town or the established suburbs and I expect you can get leads through Camp. You're arriving at a good time, before the student rush on rentals, and you're looking for long-term digs. Be sure the landlord knows you're working locally: many - reasonably - hesitate to rent to foreigners who might just up and leave. You should be able to find a nice modern apartment for about 400 Euro. But be aware of the dreaded koinokirsta, all the charges - water, heating, electric, gardener, 'elevator' - any maintainance costs the landlord can split among the tenants- it can be big and you can't really know how much till it's too late.

Taxes? UK? Greek? 

It's pretty easy to link up in town, but you'll have a ready-made _parea _at the school, and Rafina area has many expats (mostly Brit).

Re: shopping. You can get anything you need, but bargains are few (decent undies cost more than in Paris). If you have largish feet, shoes can be a problem. A Mac with liner is a good idea, but keep in mind the 'cold' is relative: northerners aren't much phased by a couple of weeks of 40ish (F) temps. It does rain a lot in the winter, but then you're British...

Good luck with the move!
Hecate


----------

